# Armourer song?



## kolkim (29 Jan 2018)

I forget the beginning of the armorer song and it's really bothering me. Can anyone chime in? I only remember

We drink when we're thirsty, we drink when we're dry
We're armorers we're armorers so F*** OFF and DIE


----------

